# Fischfinder Sonderheft



## Kunze (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Weil gerade wieder in letzter Zeit sehr viele Fragen rund um das Thema 

Echolot auftauchen.

Hab mir heute das Heft gekauft.

Alles zum Thema mit vielen Bilder, sinnigen Erläuterungen und vielen Tipps.

Kann ich nur empfehlen. #h


----------



## McRip (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*



Kunze schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen. #h



Klingt gut, danke! #6


----------



## STAN (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Muss ich haben. Die denken bei Rute&Rolle ja richtig mit. #6 Danke für die Info.:z


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

...besten dank für die info berndl #6 #h


----------



## nixfang (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

super,
gibt es dieses Sonderheft im normalen Zeitschriftenladen
oder muss man es irgendwo bestellen ?
#c


----------



## Andreas 25 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*



Kunze schrieb:


> Weil gerade wieder in letzter Zeit sehr viele Fragen rund um das Thema
> 
> Echolot auftauchen.


Das haben sich die Jungs wahrscheinlich auch gedacht.

Danke für den Tipp Berndl. #h


----------



## Kunze (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Hallo!

@nixfang: Gibt es im Zeitschriftenhandel. #h


----------



## raubangler (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Ich hatte das gestern mal kurz überflogen.
Viele bunte Bilder auf Hochglanzpapier.
Wenn Ihr den dazu passenden Inhalt sucht, seid Ihr hier besser aufgehoben.


----------



## STAN (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte das gestern mal kurz überflogen.
> Viele bunte Bilder auf Hochglanzpapier.
> Wenn Ihr den dazu passenden Inhalt sucht, seid Ihr hier besser aufgehoben.



Finde, das Heft ist ein echt guter Einstieg n die Materie und gibt nen super Überblick. :q Habs heute erstanden und mir hats geholfen. Nur die wesentliche Ausrichtung auf eine Marke mit dem "L" (Abbildungen etc.) hat mich nen bischen genervt. |gr:Aber ne Zeitung finanziert sich nu mal mit Werbung.

Also von mir klare Kaufempfehlung!!!


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Jepp - ist ganz gut gemacht!!!

Habe schon einige meiner großen Wissenslücken
schliessen können...:vik:


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Wenn man auf der Insel wohnt bekommt man so etwas  immer erst später |krach:
Ich war in vier Lädern....ohne Erfolg, Montag geht die Suche weiter.


----------



## aal-matti (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Yo, ich habe mir das Buch auch letzte Woche gekauft. Es sind sehr gute Tipp´s und Hilfen drinnen. Es ist zu empfehlen. #6


----------



## friwilli (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Habe das Heft im Bahnhofsladen mal durchgeblättert.
Ich denke, hier im Board und bei Echolotherstellern gibt es genau so gute Infos "for nothings", Hat mir nicht so gefallen und daher habe ich das danebenliegende Norwegen Sonderheft  als Reiselektüre mitgenommen.


----------



## McRip (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Habe das Heft im loaklen Zeitschriftenladen bestellen müssen, nachdem es nichtmal im Frankfurter Hauptbahnhof zu kriegen war. Inhaltlich als Grundlektüre empfehlenswert, aber die Ansprüche sollten nicht zu hoch sein. Es ist nichtmal ein einziges Humminbird drin, entsprechend wenig wird auf deren Stärken eingegangen. SideImaging sowieso Fehlanzeige. Auf Echolot (und GPS) beschränkt sich das Ganze leider auch nicht. Insgesamt also ein gesponsortes Heft *HUST* für den Einsteig, danach eine Kaufentscheidung fällen kann und sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht.
5€ für eine einseitige Darstellung von Eagle/Lowrance & Co. garniert mit zwei bekannten Anglernamen lässt den Eindruck aufkommen, dass es ein Hochglanzwerbeprospekt mit (hier durchaus lohnenden) Zugaben zum Zufriedenstellen der Käufer ist. Wem das bewusst ist und bereit ist dafür 5€ auszugeben, macht einen guten Kauf.


----------



## Jirko (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

...sehr schöne ausführung mcrip und ne punktlandung #6... ist aber leidergottes bei fast allen bunten angelhochglanzbroschüren der fall - leider #h


----------



## Zanderdiebjäger (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Hallo habe Frage ob jemand hier eine Deutsche Anleitung Zum Fischfinder Eagle Ultra Plus hat,und mir gegebenfalls zusenden kann?
Danke vorab für eure Hilfe


----------



## kossiossi (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

moin,

hab das heft seit ein paar tagen.

das die humminbird geräte, vor allem die sideimaging geräte, überhaupt nicht erwähnt werden ist schon bedauerlich.
zu diesem thema hab ich auch mehr erwartet.

das es sich hier aber nur um "grundlektüre" handelt die man sich eben mal so im netz aneignen kann möchte ich hier nicht so stehen lassen. selbst als relativ "erfahrener" und vor allem sehr interessierter echolot anwender hab ich in diesem heft noch das eine oder andere neue entdecken können was man im netz in dieser form einfach nicht findet. (jedenfalls nich auf deutschsprachigen seiten)

wer sich also über die technik eines echolotes informieren möchte liegt hier genau richtig.

eine kaufentscheidung nur nur nach dieser quelle zu treffen würde ich allerdings auch nicht empfehlen.

gruß
danny


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*



Kunze schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Weil gerade wieder in letzter Zeit sehr viele Fragen rund um das Thema
> 
> ...



hört sich gut an !!!
in letzter Zeit kommt es in der Tat öfter vor das viele immer die gleichen Fargen in neuen Threads stellen ... :m


----------



## offpist (25. März 2008)

*AW: Fischfinder Sonderheft*

Ich hab das Heft und wer wissen will, wie ein Fischfinder funktioniert und welche Gerätecharakteristik sich für welche Zweck eignet, für den ist das Heft in Ordnung. Wer allerdings eine Marktübersicht oder gar Gerätetest mit Preisen und allem drum und dran erwarter, der wird enttäuscht. Da ist nur Lowrance, Eagle und Simrad drin. Diese Marken gehören alle zu einer Firma. Also: Es ist für fünf Euro mehr eine Werbebroschüre!! Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gerät und jetzt so schlau wie zuvor.


----------

